# Saxon Princess Eadgyth



## Rosemary (Jun 28, 2010)

Bones confirmed as those of Saxon Princess Eadgyth

Press release. 

Bones excavated in Magdeburg Cathedral in 2008 are those of Saxon Princess Eadgyth who died in AD 946, experts at the University of Bristol confirmed today. 

The crucial scientific evidence came from the teeth preserved in the upper jaw. The bones are the oldest surviving remains of an English royal burial.

Bristol University | News from the University | Eadgyth's identity confirmed

_More historical facts which might come in handy for those writing Historical Fiction! _


----------

